

When's your next prime birthday (in days) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.primebirthday.org/

======
dlsspy
My birthday isn't in 14 days.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
You mean the next time the actual day your of birth is a whole number of years
ago isn't in 14 days. Fair enough - I didn't assume that was what this meant.
This tells you when next your day of birth was a prime number of days ago.

I thought that was interesting and just a bit of fun.

~~~
dlsspy
It's a neat idea, but I don't quite trust it:

    
    
      http://skitch.com/dlsspy/dieqd/prime-birthday

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Why don't you trust it? Have you checked the result and found it to be
suspect?

~~~
dlsspy
Because I didn't read what it actually was. :) My actual birthday is in about
30 days, so when it said it was in 15, I assumed something was confused.

I now see that that something is me. Perhaps it should also tell me when these
two birthdays next intersect.

